# Pitbull and snow



## pit4life (Apr 27, 2009)

Im planning a snwo trip for valentines day and ofcourse im bringing my 2 dogs, but wondering how are pitbulls with snow? especially the paws. Ive seen they seel shoes but idk if they will even work, or am i just worried for no reason? id appreciate any comments


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

They don't mind snow much.


----------



## bangimoshi (Oct 18, 2008)

mine loves the snow, especially snowballs 
long walks in old crusty snow will wear on his paws a bit, but in fresh snow and on shorter outings he does fine. he also wears the same size hoodies and me, so that's always convenient if it's really cold out.


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

This is Patch's first real winter as a dog, he was born last January, he doesn't like the real deep stuff, but anything 4 inhces and under he loves, I play fetch with him all the time in it............


----------



## brandicookie (Feb 3, 2010)

my dog loves it =]at first he was so scared of it though he always has me take him on walks and we just roll in the snow together with my friends and if we have snow ball fights he trys to jump and catch every one.And when he jumps threw it he looks like a bunny ^__^


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

When me and Nick first met he brought Tex to NORTH Minnesota..lol, like and hour or so away from the border of Canada..That's where I'm from well.. It took him a little bit to get used to it since he had never been around it before. But he was fine!! Just like they said above short outtings depending on how cold really...and yea... Well.. on that note Kambos first time in the snow was actually this past Christmas at my Mom's Nick and I took a x-mas trip up there and she absolutely loved the snow..she didn't never want to come in!!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

mine doesn't mind the snow to much ....some do love it and go jumpin through it..its a funny site 2 see


----------



## Fatadam9 (Jan 18, 2010)

I live in New England(CT).. Mine loves the snow.. She jumps, runs, bites, licks, slides...etc.. She doesn't know the difference in weather though, since she was born in august. I got her in november, so she hasn't experienced the warm weather yet!


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

We have had more snow this year than the past 10 years I have lived in Virginia...supposed to get up to 24" in the next 30 hours! My 7 month old APBT is not a fan of snow...he stays on the deck as much as possible when I let him out but when I got out and play with him he loves running around and biting the snow. Just don't leave them in the snow more than an hour at a time unless it's above freezing.


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

Out of 5 dogs 4 love the snow. Just watch the snow balls in their feet. You could put vaseline on their feet before taking them out to stop the snow balling up between thier toes. You will notice that they are running around and then suddenly become lame in one foot. If you run your fingers between their toes they miraculously recover when you get the snowball out. And watch out for rock salt - that tears their feet up


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

I am in MD and am getting crushed by snow right now. Chief loves it we were out side for almost 3 hours today. He has been snoring for an hour now and wouldn't be suprised if he slept all night. We played fetch , football and went sleding w/ my cousins kids he had a blast. Funny I got him Dec 18 from Cali. and we got the biggest snow we had in years and snow has been on ground almost ever since. But surprisingly he loves it.


----------



## pit4life (Apr 27, 2009)

thanks to all!!


----------

